# Rat Behavior and Biology



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

http://www.ratbehavior.org/rats.html


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i love that web site. its has so much fun information as well as the useful stuff. it really helped me understand my rats MUCH better


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

the stuff on vision was amazing! im on to Breeding now-lots of cute pics-o wana make rat babies!!!!!


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow! That's a lot of reading! :lol: *bookmarks*


----------



## opokki (Apr 13, 2007)

Great site! Thanks for sharing.


----------

